# cynogen



## pon221 (Sep 17, 2014)

I cant re flash my 7 using Xubuntu...it just freezes.... I have it unlocked though.... are there any new tools I dont know about

that will dump Google from my 7 and put in open source OS choices???


----------



## Saryon (Jun 27, 2012)

Wut?


----------

